# MobileMe + disque dur + AirPort Extrem



## ET80 (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai une borne AirPort Extrem, avec un disque dur dessus. Avec MobileMe, je peux partager mon disque dur, et travailler dessus de nimporte où.

J'aimerai savoir si c'est possible, tous comme l'iDisk, de travailler dessus via l'iPad.

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## kriso (6 Novembre 2010)

ET80 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai une borne AirPort Extrem, avec un disque dur dessus. Avec MobileMe, je peux partager mon disque dur, et travailler dessus de nimporte où.
> 
> ...



Le logiciel filebrowser permet quelques actions sur un disque dur externe en réseau, dans mon cas un WD avec un router bbox.
Je suppose que tu devrais au moins pouvoir faire la même chose avec ton matos.


----------

